# pigeon and mirror



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

hello

I have read here before about the toys and (probably mirrors) put into cages to relieve boredom of pet pigeons. My pigeon had been wandering around in the bedroom & I noticed she spent some time in front of a mirror, so I put one in her cage. I saw her later sitting happily beside the mirror. It seems a deception in a way,.....what do others think? Is it ok for her to think she may be sitting beside another pigeon? 
thanks for comments.
Lynnette


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Today I cought my fantail going several times into my rescued racer's cage. I took him out and he kept on going in, so finally I let him to see what he wants. Well, Hamilton (fantail) went straight to the mirror sarted bowing, dancing, cooing. So, I put a mirror into Hamilton's cage and that was it, he stayed there happily chatting with his image.

Some pigeons, especially males like mirrors and I think they know it's their image.
My Tiny always loved to look himself into the mirrow in the bathroom until he fel asleep. He lost interest lately, but when he was younger he could spend his life in the bathroom.

Reti


----------



## Lynnette (Dec 12, 2004)

thanks Reti. Probably if the pigeon is happy that is the main thing. We don't know what they are thinking about when they see their reflection. Perhaps they just like the fun of it. 
As she is flightless & inclined to tip over sometimes, she is not interested in perchs apart from the wide stones I put in there. If anyone has any other suggestions that could interest her while in the cage I would be grateful.
Lynnette


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

*toys*

Hi Lynette,

Here's a link that has a pretty extended discussion of toys for pet pigeons:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8793&highlight=toys

If you enter toys into the search option above, you'll find even more!

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi all,
In my experience mirrors are a good way to indicate sex of a bird, most often males will bow and coo at the mirror, whereas females tend not to react as much. This is only a rough guide as some female will bow and coo aswell, especially older ones.
I think a mirror is a good way for a single pigeon to 'have company' by one its own kind.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

I tried a mirror on the ferals on my balcony. they totally ignored it 

John


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Well see John, they're not lonely. They don't need a mirror. I have a feeling that's the real reason a lot of these pigeons like mirrors. It makes them feel as if they have someone else there with them.

But that's just my guess.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Garye said:


> Well see John, they're not lonely. They don't need a mirror. I have a feeling that's the real reason a lot of these pigeons like mirrors. It makes them feel as if they have someone else there with them.
> 
> But that's just my guess.


Think you're on to something there, Garye.....


----------

